

PyPy 2.0.1 - Bohr Smørrebrød - c-oreills
http://morepypy.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/pypy-201-bohr-smrrebrd.html

======
AlexanderDhoore
Call for donations - PyPy to support Python3! [1] Let's just move on, please.

[1] <http://pypy.org/py3donate.html>

------
sfjailbird
For the curious, 'smørrebrød' is a Danish kind of deli offering consisting of
rye bread with different kinds of toppings. (Bohr of course referring to the
Danish physicist Niels Bohr)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sm%C3%B8rrebr%C3%B8d>

It's very tasty.

~~~
Svip
The usual difference between that and a sandwich is that it is open. While
rugbrød (note: rye bread is not exactly the same as rugbrød, which you can
only truly obtain in Denmark and Northern Germany.) is the most common, I have
seen »smørrebrød« with white bread.

~~~
iso8859-1
My local Rewe here in Hesse has it, I'd say.
[https://www.google.de/search?q=ja!+Roggenvollkornbrot&tb...](https://www.google.de/search?q=ja!+Roggenvollkornbrot&tbm=isch)

Since Ja! is the discount brand, doesn't it mean that they sell lots of it? If
so, I'd imagine they have this product all over Germany.

And looks like you can get it in Sweden too:
<http://www.tjow.dk/Hjemad/slides/t505.html>

~~~
Svip
Neither of those are as rough as rugbrød you get in Denmark. Trust me, I've
tried both of them. I've even shopped in Rewe. But they always seem a bit like
brown white bread to me.

~~~
iso-8859-1
What is your reference bread? The only difference between Shulstad and "Ja!",
that I notice, is that Shulstad has the 1:1 aspect ratio. There's no rye in
the bread I linked, so I don't understand how it can be brown white bread to
you.

